# Seeking Advice for Inside Corner Drywall Cracks/Wall Shifts



## Boar (Jun 22, 2011)

We are moving into a house with significant splitting in the corners of two rooms, as if the entire wall shifted enough to break the seal between the two walls.

What would you recommend for a low-cost DIY repair process?

We are renting the house for a year or two so don't need to repair the foundation or anything...just want to seal the gap and keep debris from falling on the floor, etc. 

Do I just throw a bunch of joint compound up and down the corner, sand, and paint? Do I need to apply corner tape or something more sturdy first? Do I need to cut out the loose debris first?

I've attached several photos to give you an idea of the extent of the cracking and one diagram of the position of the walls in the house. The red dots on the diagram are the locations of the inside corners from the photos (corner 1-4, left to right). The device in the photos is the end of my brush spinner, just for size reference. (I've also supersaturated the coloration of the photos for corners 1 and 4 (white walls) to make the cracks easier to see in the photos -- the walls are actually clean with no signs of staining/dirt/etc.)

The photos don't do justice the cracking...they are very significant, especially on corner 1. I could stick a fork through the corner if not for this mesh looking stuff that is visible (tape?). 

My ability level is beginner ... never worked with drywall before other than using joint compound to fill in holes when moving. 

Time frame ... I need to finish this over the weekend because furniture starts going in on Monday.

Location ... California, but not in a quake area. (The house is roughly thirty years old.)

Thank you in advance for any advice.


----------



## Boar (Jun 22, 2011)

More photos...


----------

